# 2017 baiting in New Brunswick, Canada



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Bear season started and their's a foot of snow in the woods near my bait. Decided to open one bait for now. It was rough at the beginning with the s x s but plowed through the snow, later the road cleared. I think it's a little early but hung the cam, 5 beavers and 15 gallons of lard/oil. 
I'll post videos as they come available. My plan is to bait heavy until the end of June,slow down and stop for a bit . Once all the big Bears leave,start feeding the sows and young Bears until the end of August . September through October bait heavy again and close the baits in November. Looking forward to a great season of baiting.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

That is great, I look forward to your videos again this year. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

checked the cam today and only had 20 videos for the past 5 days. windows 10 and VLC are affecting uploading of videos. i did get one uploaded,lol.it looks like 2-3 mid size bears and maybe a good one. hard to tell,the bear slid the cam down the tree.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0005_7.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Checking the cam soon,hope I can post them. Just saw on my face book page 672 pound bear killed n New Brunswick.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol, checked the cam and I had a bad card but the three beavers were gone. 
A real nice guy wanted to go hunting in Ontario and since their's lots of Bears hear . I invited him down. Well another guy calls and the first thing I know 3 guys want to hunt this spring. Surprise only one non residence tag left in zone 13 but the other side of the road has lots of tags. I know I can draw the Bears a 1/2 mile with beavers. Setting up three more stands today and hired a helper. Next year the hunters will have to enter the draw and book early. 
On a side note, windows 10 is deleting my video program and I can't up load videos. Can windows 10 be deleted and an older program put on????. NO more videos until I fix the problem .


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I going to book a few more hunts in June and the fall season is open.lol, I'm a guide,I might as well guide.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

a few pics.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

The cam isn't working properly and the pics. are from may 13.
click to see the 9 pictures. sorry it's easier then posting 9 times.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Baited today but had company. I'll look at the videos tomorrow and post some. One of the new bait was mounded not left. The best sIte baited in 2015 And no ACtion yet. The other bait,I believe we kicked him off the bait. He reached up 8 feet and tore some of the beaver hair. It was on the ground. Good bear I think. Pics. Tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Callinalldeer said:


> Baited today but had company. I'll look at the videos tomorrow and post some. One of the new bait was mounded not left. The best sIte baited in 2015 And no ACtion yet. The other bait,I believe we kicked him off the bait. He reached up 8 feet and tore some of the beaver hair. It was on the ground. Good bear I think. Pics. Tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

i baited Saturday and had 128 videos, but for some strange reason i couldn't up load to photo bucket but managed to up load 14 videos to youtube . i'll post the first and let me know if you can see the rest. one new bait was hammered and the other we pushed him off the bait. he reached about 8 feet and tore fur off the beaver.
https:/youtu.be/fHiBlqjFiJl


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

My name on YouTube is the bearman,lol. I mainly hunt bears now and bait 7 months a year.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

see if this works.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

you'ii get your videos after all. here are some a few night videos.









































https://youtu.be/sv2mwnCdsrs

https://youtu.be/CIPsFy6Z4eM


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

videos


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

mess up had to start over.








































https://youtu.be/ShdytaesOVc

https://youtu.be/ShdytaesOVc

https://youtu.be/JGhqz16FlvA

https://youtu.be/mGX9hUHFltI

https://youtu.be/94vBJx1Du68

https://youtu.be/_LIs0kWdAEE

https://youtu.be/YV8NpASg7Oc

https://youtu.be/ViJf5ljFvr4


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

more







































https://youtu.be/3plAuh4wpm4

https://youtu.be/9V51z3j-oCY

https://youtu.be/FHH6cCAzsis

https://youtu.be/83aKCjQJmcs

https://youtu.be/KT1VQrexNF8


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

the last 12.








































https://youtu.be/KA_89sxTyLg

https://youtu.be/5DVvvVVWSCs

https://youtu.be/iyX_50Vgk64


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. I needed those videos. In some ways , it was a long winter.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Your welcome. I have three videos of a sow and three Cubs. Their so tiny at almost 4 months old.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

the sow and three cubs showed up. i don't think i'll get any more videos of them.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like you have plenty of Bear ! Good luck!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

At least one bear down on Monday June 5. Three hunters are hunting.


----------



## spcamno (Jun 13, 2017)

I am one of the hunters visit* Callinalldeer* last week and have an awesome and successful hunt guided by him.

Bear was taken by my Tikka T3 300wm with winchester 180 gr soft point at around 40 yards, he ran about 20 yards and start moaning.

I have learn a lot in bear hunting from Brent and I highly recommend anyone who is interested should contact Brent especially if you never hunt bear before as they are very intelligent animal and you really need to know what you are doing before you get a chance to get them show up in front of you.

A big kudo to Brent and thank you very much for all your's and Cameron's hard work to help me to bag this nice boar.


----------



## spcamno (Jun 13, 2017)

Just uploaded some pics from my phone this is where my stand is and view from the bait










These two are after we drag it out from the bush about 30 mins later after it was dressed.

The hoist system fabricated by Brent works awesome we just have to tie a rope under the arm and drive it out with the four wheeler


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent shot Norton, do it again on Monday / Tuesday . I have a strategy, that should let you pick from a number of Bears. Your stinky shirts are going up in the morning.


----------



## spcamno (Jun 13, 2017)

Callinalldeer said:


> Excellent shot Norton, do it again on Monday / Tuesday . I have a strategy, that should let you pick from a number of Bears. Your stinky shirts are going up in the morning.


Thanks Brent will try my best!

For the extra work you have done for us we owe it to you if we didn't bring home some bears lol.


----------

